# want my wife to land a sail fish



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

That is on her bucket list and I would love to have her land a sail fish, we would be glad to share expenses please pm with details. We are in Missouri City Tx 77459 can meet Galveston, Freeport or other

Mark


----------

